# Account deletion



## revolution (Aug 9, 2008)

Please can you delete my furaffinity account under the same name as this profile. I have no wish to remain on this site any further. 
Thank you.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 9, 2008)

This must be some kind of social commentary because no one is making you view your account page... unless, of course, you are possessed by...  The Devil.


----------



## Magica (Aug 9, 2008)

If I remember right they can't delete your account. Just clear out whatever you have on it and leave.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 10, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> If I remember right they can't delete your account. Just clear out whatever you have on it and leave.


Correct.  There is no way to remove an account from the database without breaking the entire thing.  Just delete your submissions, and change your profile to say "I no longer use FA" or something to that effect.


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 11, 2008)

*"You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave."*


----------

